# Terrarium Moss



## Jaap (26 Mar 2013)

Hello,

I would like to create a small vase terrarium.

1. What kinds of moss are best for such a project?
2. When I get a pot of moss, is there a good way to use it to grow more from that pot so as to have more disposable moss?

Thanks


----------



## Balik1 (26 Mar 2013)

Ok these might help you 

Spike moss
Kyoto moss 
Epiweb moss mix ( check epiweb on google search 
Java moss ( most be pretty humid with decent air circulation  ) 

Also check out dendroboard forum on google they have lots of good advice 

Hope this helps


----------



## Jaap (26 Mar 2013)

Where can I get these mosses from?

How can I plant them/use them so as they spread and increase?


----------



## Balik1 (26 Mar 2013)

Pretty sure you can find online retailers just search on google  

Kyoto moss you get on eBay 

But best place is  a site called dartfrog  uk 
You can purchase all the above from there 
They	Specialise in terrariums

Hope this helps


----------



## Aron_Dip (26 Mar 2013)

Hi guys i found a pretty cool journal from a guy on the dendroboard Fourm if you find it on there he has a plant list for this Slice of Jungle
Slice of Jungle | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers


----------



## Balik1 (26 Mar 2013)

i would recommend everyone here to check this guys work a true legend

Flickr: Mikaels orchids' Photostream

enjoy


----------



## Balik1 (26 Mar 2013)

great photography and so much inspiration


----------



## Jaap (29 Mar 2013)

What do they use in these creations? http://www.twigterrariums.com


----------

